# Key Post: contact lens online?



## harza (7 Mar 2005)

I know it was discussed previously but I can't find the link. Any help?


----------



## car (7 Mar 2005)

*lenses*

what are you trying to find out? 
getlenses should see you right.


----------



## Lemurz (8 Mar 2005)

*Direct*

You could try the direct model - Glassesdirect


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Mar 2005)

*Re: Direct*

I have been using getlenses, but I think there might be cheaper sites.  Next time I have to renew, I'm gonna do a comparison of around a half dozen or so sites that I found that deliver to Ireland, and seem at least as reasonable as getlenses.  I'll post any results.


----------



## Henny Penny (9 Mar 2005)

*Re: contact lens online?*

I've used visiondirect.com  for a couple of years now without complaint.


----------



## harza (9 Mar 2005)

*Re:*

Brilliant. I'm going to try visondirect. They seem far cheaper than the other sites. I also had a look at  Specsavers Direct but they don't really compare to visondirect  either.
Thanks again.


----------



## BeetRoot74 (11 Mar 2005)

*Re:*

www.lensmart.com post to Ireland and are nearly half the price of lenses here. Might run into all the problems of receiving parcels from the US but I know of a few people who swear by them.


----------



## coshea7 (11 Mar 2005)

*getlenses*

Getlenses.com will match any Irish or UK web site prices.

Did this with them recently and got same prices as Visiondirect.co.uk .


----------



## Cahir (11 Mar 2005)

*Re: getlenses*

I used www.coastalcontacts.com but got caught for customs so it ended up costing almost as much as getlenses.com.  Wouldn't bother buying from the US again because of that.


----------



## car (11 Mar 2005)

*..*

Thats the problem with ordering from the states, I think you have to have some sort of piece of mind as regards service and delivery times.  
I ordered a years supply of monthlies from getlenses last year before going on holidays.  They rang straight back after I placed the order to say they didnt have a years supply in stock of my lenses so sent out a free months supply(free next day delivery) of another brand to do me while on holiday.  They rang me when I got back 2 weeks later to ask was it ok to send the rest then.  Their prices matched or bettered anything else I could find in ire/uk and their service was par excellence as per above.  Couldnt recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Swoon0 (22 Mar 2005)

*Lens Online - IRISH SITE*

Try an Irish site - www.opticiansonline.ie


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>contact lens online?*

I just got 6 months supply of Focus night and day for £72.95 (€107.93) from lenscatalogue.co.uk  

I used this site because I thought it was a UK site and I wouldn't have any further costs (i.e. customs) to pay.  Turns out that the lenses actually shipped from the US, and so I was fearing the worst (I had purposefully avoided using US sites because of the customs issue).  The lenses arrived today (10 days after ordering) and no demand for duty!  Happy days.  

Just trying to figure out how this happened, as the package was marked as contact lenses and the customs declaration said 'other' (as opposed to gift etc.) and so I would have expected customs to confiscate.  The value on the package was declared as $65, so this might have had something to do with it.

The average monthly cost worked out at €18 (inc. delivery and currency exchange) versus over €25 at getlenses.  I just paid €19 to have my six monthly check at Specsavers (sometimes they charge this, sometimes they don't), so am delighted that I have been able to save even more on the actual cost of the lenses than buying them from an optician in Ireland.


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>contact lens online?*

Specsavers are increasingly pissing me off.

Once they charged me something over a tenner for a bottle of solution - dearer by volume than whiskey I fumed !! Especially since its just purified water - we can all boil our own.

Such is my level of pisedoffness that I've taken to ignoring their advice since I suspect its pure money racketeering - e.g. wearing dailys once once, wearing monthly for no longer than a month, throwing out solution opened for more than a month, getting regular checks.

So going forward I'm looking for a reasonable optician to do the eye test & check - which I dont doubt is important, but after that I'm buying off internet and whoring out wearing 'best before' dates for lenses and solution. Maybe I should stress I wear them mainly for sport so typically only for a few hours at a time, 3 or 4 times a week, so that might allow me to cut corners where more intensive users wouldnt. 

To those who wear them a lot - glasses are much more comfy and, in this day and age, it should be possible to get a pair that suit.

Incidentally I got my old specsavers glasses (the lenses) converted in rimless ones in Bangkok for about €25 including the new frames (they were plastic lenses and the new frames required smaller lenses so no probs) - I wonder what our uberchargers would say if you suggested that to them???


----------



## Diziet (14 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>contact lens online?*



			
				Betsy Og said:
			
		

> Specsavers are increasingly pissing me off.
> 
> 
> To those who wear them a lot - glasses are much more comfy and, in this day and age, it should be possible to get a pair that suit.


 
Not necessarily; for people like myself who need high strength glasses, contact lenses all day every day are much more comfortable and in that case, sticking to good replacement schedules is the difference between healthy eyes and not; I know which i would choose.

If you do any business travel to the US, then get lens solutions there. Own brand solutions are about $5, and just as good as the branded stuff. If you venture further afield, even better; I brought back 4 litres of lens solutions from China, at only €2.50 for a 500ml bottle. Bought from a good optician there, and just as good as the €10 per bottle stuff here (plus the bottles here are smaller).

If you only wear lenses for sport, then you are clocking fewer hours, but it is a false economy to wear daily lenses more than once. Buy on the net, or invest in a pair of annual replacement lenses and spend the time and effort keeping them clean.

cheers,
Diziet


----------



## RainyDay (14 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>contact lens online?*

I bring my solutions from [broken link removed] in Manchester at about half the Irish pharmacy prices.


----------



## boogaloo (25 Aug 2005)

*Re: >>contact lens online?*

Can anyone tell me what the difference between focus dailies and focus dailies progressive is? Can't seem to find a definitive answer. 
thanks.


----------



## C2H5OH (25 Aug 2005)

*Re: >>contact lens online?*

The progressive seem to be bifocal
[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------



## RS2K (25 Aug 2005)

*Re: Lens Online - IRISH SITE*



			
				Swoon0 said:
			
		

> Try an Irish site - [broken link removed]



15% more expensive than specsaversdirect!


----------



## Cahir (26 Aug 2005)

*Re: >>contact lens online?*

Pigsback are giving 10% discount of VHI website so 3 months supply of one day acuvue costs €134.10 instead of €149.  Supposed to get 500 piggypoints too but as usual I haven't got them so will probably have to complain yet again.


----------



## Carmel (1 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>contact lens online?*

Just did a check on some lens prices. 01/09/05


Acuvue Dailies 
from Get Lenses for 90 pairs: E149, 90.60 sterling
from Visiondirect for 90 pairs: E130.02, 84.99 sterling

Focus Dailies
from Get Lenses for 90 pairs:E92, 56.40 sterling
from Visionsdirect for 90 pairs: E75.01, 59.01 sterling

Get-lenses have my prescription and I think it might be out of date if I went to a new supplier so I rang Get Lenses and they matched the price of Vision Direct. They are also giving 2 weeks free lenses when you order a 6 month supply.

**There seems to be some anomalies in the sterling and euro prices on the sites. Currently on get lenses, its cheaper to shop in sterling.  I think the exchange rate at the moment is 0.67 / 0.68. Something to watch out for.


----------



## Cahir (4 May 2006)

Sounds like adios works for _Recommended site removed by RainyDay_?

Anyway, 6 months 1 Day Acuvue from VHI are €260 (with 10% pigsback discount) and 6 months 1 Day Acuvue from _Recommended site removed by RainyDay_ are €309!!!!


----------



## Nomay (29 Nov 2006)

I was looking at this thread to see if anyone had found  a cheaper site than the one I use and by looking at suggested sites I think I am doing well.

I use www.yourlenses.ie .  It cost me €14 per box of 1-day acuve regardless of quantity and the postage charge is € 5.

Just bougtht four boxes for € 61 including postage.  They deliver within 10 days and have had no problems with them in the past.


----------



## exile (29 Nov 2006)

I use yourlenses too - and delivery has always been within 4 days (though this was in a different EU country)

On a related note, the price of solution in Ireland is outrageous, about double the price of other EU countries.


----------



## RainyDay (29 Nov 2006)

exile said:


> On a related note, the price of solution in Ireland is outrageous, about double the price of other EU countries.


I've found Boots own-label solution to be fairly reasonably priced, compared to the branded alternatives.


----------



## exile (29 Nov 2006)

RainyDay said:


> I've found Boots own-label solution to be fairly reasonably priced, compared to the branded alternatives.



I noticed that alright but wasn't brave enough to buy it.  Maybe if I'd done Chemistry or something I'd know there wasn't any difference!

Oh, and Lidl were advertising solution for about 2.99 in their brochure too.


----------



## Daisybell (4 Dec 2006)

Nomay said:


> I was looking at this thread to see if anyone had found a cheaper site than the one I use and by looking at suggested sites I think I am doing well.
> 
> I use www.yourlenses.ie . It cost me €14 per box of 1-day acuve regardless of quantity and the postage charge is € 5.
> 
> Just bougtht four boxes for € 61 including postage. They deliver within 10 days and have had no problems with them in the past.


 
I can't believe it!  I just paid €65 at my opticians for a months supply of Acuvue the other day  .  I'm definitely warming more and more to the idea of get laser done when my SSIA finally matures in March.


----------



## denise1234 (24 Dec 2006)

i ordered 2 pairs of coloured lens from www.yourlenses.ie on 18/12/06. Got them on 22/12/06. For the 2 pairs of coloured lens (exact same ones I got before in Specsavers) it was €39.80 including delivery. Paid €75 for 3 pairs from Specsavers last time I got them.
Prices on the site are in euro so no confusion over currency exchange rates and they came from Sweden so no customs.
Very happy with site and would def use again!


----------



## Megan (15 Feb 2007)

Just thought I would post re ordering contact lenses on line. I normally buy from vhi for 3 months supply of focus dailies progressives for €155.00 but I tried re-ordering yesterday and as my prescription is over 1 year old they are looking fior a new one even though my prescription says my next eye test is due in June 2007. I check with my optician and they told me my lenses would cost €170.00 with them. I told them the price on line even with their own on- line shop was €155.00 and they said they would match it. Might be of use to some of ye to know this.


----------



## europhile (4 Mar 2007)

I was thinking of trying this crowd.

Does anybody know anything about them?

http://www.daysoft.co.uk/contactlenswearers/index.asp


----------



## Squonk (17 Aug 2007)

Buying lenses online seems to be getting more difficult. I ordered some from Getlenses.com and they called me up to say that I need to send them a scan or a fax of my new perscription as they are not allowed call the opticians direct any more. This is a pain. Opticians don't seem over-enthusiastic in giving these out.


----------



## Cahir (20 Aug 2007)

Squonk said:


> Buying lenses online seems to be getting more difficult. I ordered some from Getlenses.com and they called me up to say that I need to send them a scan or a fax of my new perscription as they are not allowed call the opticians direct any more. This is a pain. Opticians don't seem over-enthusiastic in giving these out.



Tell the optician you need the prescription for work.


----------



## Mynydd (20 Aug 2007)

I always order from mylenses.nl (in Dutch unfortunately), but you don't need to hand in any prescription, and a lot cheaper! 3-4 days delivery.


----------



## Squonk (28 Aug 2007)

Rick23 said:


> I have tried several of the online retailers in the past, but I'm using Optical Institute now.  They are cheap, have a good service, and delivery is quite fast too. Prices in €.  Also, it doesn't seem they require a prescription. [broken link removed]


 Just checked them...for my lenses (Focus dailies) their prices are slightly more expensive than getlenses.com when shipping is included (€90 vs €87 +  €7). However, it's good that they're not looking for a prescription. My optician has not yet sent me mine even after I've asked them in person and phoned them. Rick23...do you have an affiliation with the "optical institute"??


----------



## Cahir (28 Aug 2007)

Squonk said:


> Just checked them...for my lenses (Focus dailies) their prices are slightly more expensive than getlenses.com when shipping is included (€90 vs €87 +  €7). However, it's good that they're not looking for a prescription. My optician has not yet sent me mine even after I've asked them in person and phoned them. Rick23...do you have an affiliation with the "optical institute"??



Much more expensive for 1 Day Acuvue Moist too.


----------



## Squonk (29 Aug 2007)

Squonk said:


> Buying lenses online seems to be getting more difficult. I ordered some from Getlenses.com and they called me up to say that I need to send them a scan or a fax of my new perscription as they are not allowed call the opticians direct any more. This is a pain. Opticians don't seem over-enthusiastic in giving these out.


 I just ordered 2x90 lenses from yourlenses.ie at a cost of ~€75 including delivery...I would have paid €150 for the same in my opticians...unreal!


----------



## amiiiesophie (29 Mar 2008)

I would recommend people to go onto www.lensalot.com it's an american website and it's perfectly safe (they use Worldpay method - bank of scotland). With the cheap US dollar rate for us at the moment (conversion from Euro) we are definately saving a couple of euros. I've already compared prices with the likes of yourlens.ie and getlenes.ie and they are yet still more expensive than this site. It takes them a week to deliver (free delivery), i haven't used any other website to purchase lens since!  Another plus factor is that they don't require any perscription. Just order what you need!


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Mar 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

Can you confirm if you have any connection with the company that you are so highly recommending?


----------



## Mynydd (29 Mar 2008)

I always order from Mylenses.nl. No need for a prescription and cheap and you are able to collect points for a dvd player etc. You wil have to pay for shipping to Ireland. I get my Options lenses there for 200 euro cheaper, although they are not advertised on their website. The website is in Dutch though, but my friend is Irish and is able to order from this site without any help.  No connection with this site, other than using it for over 7 years now.


----------

